# Mini-mouse train?



## moustress

I will be driving north from Minneapolis to bring some of my breeding stock to a breeder north of Winnipeg to keep for me while I take a month or two to figure out what I want tobe when I grow up. I have no set itinerary; I could be induced to go to Duluth or even points in Wisconsin. The Chicago area would not be completely out of the question wither. The breeder in Manitoba is paying for my gas on that leg of the trip, and I'd be willing to bring the meeces elsewhere on a similar arrangement. I am not charging for the stock, and I will provide tanks and waterbottles, and aything else you might want. (wheels, toobs, etc.)

Any meeces I can't place will be culled; I have one other possiblity locally for placement. I'd have tricolors both blue and black, and yellow, though they haven't really gotten back to the standards of the ones I had before mY mosery accident four years ago.

In any case, I like to drive and I want to get my mousies placed, with hopes of recovering some of them or their offspring a few months down the line.


----------



## Miceandmore64

I hope all goes well with your life xx.
Good luck


----------



## moustress

I'm going to meet the pet store person on tuesday, hopefully. Her employee said she has at least one customer who comes in looking for the more unusual colors, and thinks that her boss will be very interested. This is really good if it works out, as I 'd like to keep my best blue tricolors where I can see them from time to time. The latest litter is looking to be outstanding.


----------



## Miceandmore64

That's great news! Yes amazing colours indeed.


----------



## rocketmdove

I'm near Chicago, would you be willing to bring some over around here? Look up Oswego IL.


----------



## moustress

This might be doable; I wanted to bump this thread up so folks within 500 mi of Mpls. know that I could bring meeces if they can help with travel expenses. I will be going up through Wimnipeg probably sometime next week.


----------



## moustress

I'll be able to come to the Chicago area on about August 7; rocketmdove gets first pick of what I've got. I have enough beige to black tricolors to supply at least three breeding trios of those, I have fawn splashed/tricolor enough for that as well. There are a few blue tricolors, maybe enough for two breeding trios.

Id like to know who wants what fairly soon so I can set those aside and concentrate on finding local people to take the rest. I have a bunch of lovely healthy does that are past the age for breeding in a wide variety of colors looking for good homes.


----------



## skeallzy

Any chance you're coming down south, Moustress?


----------



## moustress

Probably not; I will gaze upon a map and think about it.


----------



## rocketmdove

skeallzy said:


> Any chance you're coming down south, Moustress?


Are you willing to travel some? I can meet you some where at near the bottom of Illinois since I travel down there a lot if you wanted some of her mice. I would be willing to transport them. I think from when i went to Arkansas a year ago it was like an 8 hour drive?


----------



## moustress

I hope you can, becasue I want my little darlings to get homes. I drove 350 mi each way to pick up my original pied beige doe who came pre-bred to a tri buck.


----------



## moustress

It's looking like I will have to rent a vehicle or pay throught he nose to get my AC on the Toyota fixed. I like the thoght of renting a car a little bigger, so if I do that, I will be willing to drive to Fayetteville, especially if you can subsidize my expenses to some extent. Apex paid for my gas both ways and got the meeces and the tanks, etc. with the trios already set up. I am going to keep the meeces separated and let rocketmdove take first choice of what I have with me.


----------



## Laigaie

I'm also in the NorthWest Arkansas area, and not too far away is Emma (TinyHart). We have a show in Tulsa in September, which means a pretty sizable meetup, so we'd be pretty easily able to find homes with other breeders. I'll poke the folks down South and see who all we can drum up.


----------



## moustress

Look, if there are prospects, I will pack as many mousies into my vehicle as I can, let rocketmdove take first choice and head on down to Fayetteville. Any offers of food, lodging , or money will be glady accepted. I have no schedule for anyting other then getting out of town as soon as possible, with as many mousies as possible.

I am ready to accept the fact that some of them will not find homes; I will pack my CO2 kit. I will come to rocketmdove probably in the wee hours of Aug. 5 or sometime Aug. 6. A night's sleep here or there, and I'll be in Fayetteville on Aug.7 or 8.

This is important to me. I need to rehome as many as possible. Some of my older and non tri stock will be culled here at home, probably on Monday, Aug. 4.

This is my proposed actions; any comments or additions are welcome.


----------



## Laigaie

That makes a lot of sense. Either day works just as well for me. Other than the black, blue, and RY tri that you're expecting to want to rehome, what would you have available? I fully understand your preference to cull your older stock rather than try to rehome older mice who tend to have more trouble in quarantine, but I'd not see any problem in housing any of your sweet babies (tri or not) until such a time as we can get them to the meetup, and I think skeallzy said she had plenty of extra space too. It looks like no matter what you rent, your gas cost will be at least $100, which we can do, and we do have places for you to crash for the night.

I'm really sorry that you're in a place where you need to pass your darlings into new homes, but I'm hoping we can help as much as possible. There should be nearly a dozen mousefolks at that meetup, some from across the country, so I promise we'll find homes for whoever is left.


----------



## moustress

Lagaie: Yes, my situation is beyond awful; being on the road feels like the right thing for me to do at this stage of my life, and getting homes for my mousies is high on the list of priorities. My moods have been mercurial and it helps to think that more of my mosies will not just get culled here at home.

After the mousery accident of about 4 1/2 years ago, I became w somewhat innured to the reality of dead rodents.

I'm looking forward to meeting one or more of my fwllow breeders. But I have so much work to do. Two days and a wakeup; probably more work early Tuesday, and then if Goddess please, I will on the road.


----------



## rocketmdove

If you can figure out who is going to who, any extras you have I will gladly take for you and try to rehome if you have some extra tanks and supplies with you at the end. I dont know what route you are taking but as many as you need me to I will take. I dont want to see them culled if they dont have to be.


----------



## moustress

Things have changed again; I'm still coming, but we need a couple more days to finish packing. My health has taken a weird turn and I haven't been able to do as much as I'd like. I wish I could just pack up my meeces and leave eight hours ago, but I need to finish up here, and I will keep eveybody posted. This trip, not exactly carved in stone, maybe more like incised in clay and somewhat amenable to rewrite, is something I need very badly indeed.


----------



## skeallzy

Just saw this. No worries on the solid date thing! Just keep me posted  We can accommodate pretty much anything with some warning!


----------



## moustress

Now it looks like I will have a few days more delay; I won't be leaving until Friday at the eariest, more likely to be Saturday.


----------



## skeallzy

No worries! I just found out that I'm off work this coming week, so just let me know. I sent you my phone number, so feel free to use it


----------



## moustress

Sounds good. I am pedaling as hard as I can to get over the hill......


----------



## skeallzy

Well, when you get over that hill, there can be homemade brownies waiting


----------



## moustress

Oooh..chocolate...


----------

